# Just bought a Whizzer



## kunzog (Aug 24, 2019)

Just bought this Whizzer today. I am guessing Schwinn WZ frame 1947  serial 80804 under pedal crank.
Model H Whizzer motor serial H 111431   Has longer clutch release lever than I have seen before.
Not for Sale!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2019)

That's definitely a sweet looking Whiz!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 25, 2019)

Man those pipes are cool.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 29, 2019)

pipe is called an "Echo Tube"


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 9, 2019)

I am glad to see it has a front brake.  You can apply Tilex carefully to the whitewalls. Nice paint job and a great color.  All of mine have the red crown caps like these.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice ride!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 11, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 16, 2019)

That long plate on the clutch is called an easy glide.  Want to join our national club?


----------

